# Diferencias entre las imagenes iso disponibles (Abierto)

## JotaCE

Estimados..... desde ya algunos meses he visto disponibles en los distintos mirros dos imagenes iso disponibles en las distintas arquitecturas.

Cuales serian las diferencias entre las imagenes iso installcd y admincd ?

Se puede realizar una instalación con ambos cd?

----------

## Localhost-29A

En este link puedes encontrar información de cuál es su propósito, pero al parecer aún está en desarrollo y no está docuementado. Esperemos que alguien que lo haya probado pueda decir las diferencias que le ha encontrado, pero respondiendo a tu segunda pregunta: si, se puede realizar una instalación con ambos CD, la versión de admin-cd sólo trae herramientas y características extra (para reparar y testear según pone en el link) sobre lo que ya tiene la versión de install-cd.

----------

## ensarman

rara vez eh instalado gentto con su liveCD, siempre fue desde otra distro o desde un livCD o liveUSB mas completo en el que pueda escuchar musica, navegar o leer mientras gentoo se instala(las compilaciones toman tiempo)

es por ese motivo que ni presto atencion a los liveCD de gentoo  :Razz: 

----------

## Localhost-29A

Hostia xD, acabo de animarme por tu comentario a instalar gentoo desde un pendrive con arch linux instalado que tenía por ahí y es pura MAGIA xD, pensé que sería más complicado/inviable pero merece mucho la pena.

----------

## ensarman

si la gran mayoría de las acciones de la instalación de gentoo se hacen desde un ambiente chroot y ese comando lo tienen todas las distros...

----------

## Localhost-29A

A mí no me inspiraba ninguna confianza entre otras cosas porque mi hardware no es muy bueno y pensé "bueno, seguro que se me cuelga y no puedo compilar una mierda porque me quedo sin RAM y la instalación se me parará" Estoy casi seguro de que fui más lento pero mucho más cómodo y seguro, con acceso a internet y a todas mis herramienas convencionales.

----------

## ensarman

Pues si... que bien que te haya funcionado

----------

